# Landlords and Lawns



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

My landlord is responsible for the lawn. This was discussed when the lease was signed. He said a lawn care company comes in and does the lawn once a week. My first week here (moved May 1st), the lawn care company came twice that week only 3 days apart. The lawn certainly didn't need that 2nd mow. 

They haven't mowed the lawn since. 

Because we had rain, the lawn has risen to knee length. We are worried about our dogs since we live in a tick infested area. The dogs are scared to go into the grass since it goes above their heads. This is also a snake infested area. My boyfriend was bitten by a tick and we had a lyme disease scare when a rash formed around it.

Obviously ticks can and do live in short grass, but they certainly THRIVE in long grass. 

Not only this... the lawn is an eye sore. The neighbors look at us like we are the neighborhood slobs. The yard is about 2 acres. We do not have a lawnmower to do it ourselves. We complained to the landlord... he won't say or do anything.

We want to enjoy the lawn we pay for. We can't sit out at the fire pit since the grass has overcome it. 

My boyfriend has a serious back problems from a car accident 10 years ago and I had foot surgery recently so we really can't be out there mowing grass. That is supposed to be included in the $1000 we pay per month. We watch the SAME lawn care company that is supposed to do our lawn pass our house and do all the other neighborhood houses every week.

Ugh!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

You should have seriousness at down with the landloard. It is his responsibility. Also you may want to talk to the lawn care people. But I don't know if that will help


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

*sit not at. And I just watch a spelling bee too. Tisk tisk. Lol


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

HAHA! I heard mowing just now and looked outside. The CITY is mowing the lawn. Landlord is in for a big bill now.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

lol serves him right.


----------

